

... Artfinder, the LastFM of art - Isofarro
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/wellington-partners-reid-hoffman-and-sherry-coutu-invest-in-artfinder-the-lastfm-of-art/

======
cuppster
Just last weekend at the startup weekend in San Diego I joined a team working
on this kind of idea. Having a facepalm moment right now upon hearing this
news...

